# WOW! What a shock.



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like Harbor Freight, of all people, is now selling the CarveWright Woodworking System as well as the scanning probe. The CarveWright is about $200 cheaper than anywhere else I have seen it and the probe is about $50 cheaper.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=66227

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=66239

Who new?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa, is that good for their rep? I have heard horror stories about the carvewrights, now at harbor freight? I do not see that as very smart from a marketing aspect. I still want one though.

Sears has the refurbished units for 1199.99 right now on their web site and I heard black Friday they may be 999.99, but only a 6 month warranty and no extended warranty available.

I think that is one machine where the longer warranty is imperative.

Nick


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

I have owned a carvewright since july and absolutely love it.
They have has issues with the first oneS that were released but mine has been no problems(other that operater error).
My suggestion is if your going to buy your first buy one direct from carvewright and not go through sears and they have had problem with warranty issues especially their extended warranties.

There is a learning curve with this machine so you need to start slow. It is a complex piece of equipment but you can get dream results if you work your way up

the forum like this forum has some great people that are quick to answer question and give out information and lots of free patterns shared as well.

I would recommend this machine to anyone that loves to create with wood

kendall


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

I also have one and love it,, I have had mind for about 1 1/2 years..

ACE hardware,Lowes are also selling them..  

====


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright I am getting one as soon as business picks up, hopefully that is not more than a year from now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

When you get yours here's a small tip,, buy extra memory cards,,I have 4 .
Also buy extra bit holders,,,you can use the bits you have on hand..

Plus buy the carving bit(s) from 
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp

=======




nickao65 said:


> Alright I am getting one as soon as business picks up, hopefully that is not more than a year from now.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The main reason I never purchased is that from friends and the carvewright forum I was told cutting through 1/4" stock was not easily done.

Now I read that a software update along with a 1/16" bit is enabling the cutting through on 1/4" stock easily.

Have you heard this? Can I routinely cut through 1/4" stock? Specifically smaller( 2" high) Script letters both the positive and negative images? And other odd shapes on 1/4" stock.

Because script letters can not be done with a single template(because of the thin shape of the letters) using a traditional router inlay kit or guide template bushings it is time consuming for me. I have to make more than one template sometimes up to four to achieve one letter depending on the font. Or I just free hand route the letters negative image and cut the positive image on the scroll saw..

I would like for this machine to take care of all the letters for all my Compass Rose inlays no matter the font. I would love to be able to offer 300 fonts or more like the CNC and laser guys do.

Nick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

1/4" is not big deal..

I would also suggest you get one from Sears ,, you can get the Bench Top Warr.for 5 YEARS ,, they will replace it or repair it for 5 years in your shop or at the service center..

It's not free but because it's a new type of wood working tool it's worth every dime... I got one because I was not to sure BUT the real key is to read the manual over and over and over..  and read all the help files on the 
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/


The Sears machine is the same...  just with the Sears name on it..

The pictures below I did not do just one of the items the machine can do.. 

Just a note about fonts, it will do any font you want to use..or to say what you have on your computer.

========














nickao65 said:


> The main reason I never purchased is that from friends and the carvewright forum I was told cutting through 1/4" stock was not easily done.
> 
> Now I read that a software update along with a 1/16" bit is enabling the cutting through on 1/4" stock easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been looking at Sears. If that refurbished unit for 1199.99 offered an extended warranty I would get it in a heart beat. I went over there they just will not offer it and I need to buy a new unit for 1899.99. It looks like with the 5 year its closer to 2200.00, just to much especially in a slow time. Its on my wish list.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Yep, it's not cheap, I recall I paid about 2500.oo for mine ,plus Taxs, plus Warr. not to say anything about the extra items...I didn't post the total because I don't want to know LOL  


Here' one more small tip,,,, I have seen them on eBay for as low as 500.oo bucks and almost new with only 12 hours of run time,(they have a clock built in) ,,if the price is right you can ship it off to Carvewright and have them rework it and you would be money ahead of the game..
Most just give up and sell them off, most don't read the manual...it's not for every one..







=====



nickao65 said:


> I have been looking at Sears. If that refurbished unit for 1199.99 offered an extended warranty I would get it in a heart beat. I went over there they just will not offer it and I need to buy a new unit for 1899.99. It looks like with the 5 year its closer to 2200.00, just to much especially in a slow time. Its on my wish list.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW!!! What an excellent work you did with that figure, you just convince me to buy one carvewright, as you say, we need to read the manual…



bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> 1/4" is not big deal..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sergio

I would love to take credit for that figure but I can't it's off the 
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/
One of the guys on that forum did the great job so to say it can be done with the carvewright machine.. 


===



Aparelo said:


> WOW!!! What an excellent work you did with that figure, you just convince me to buy one carvewright, as you say, we need to read the manual…


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah ok, but again, it is amazing...


----------

